# Northeastern Regionals



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I just want to remind everyone the Northeastern Regionals are Sept 25th-26th at Fair Hill, MD. The judges dinner and draws are Sept 24th. Be there or be square :laugh:.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

My son has been begging me to take him to see a schutzhund competition..I saw your post and looked up the event (turns out it is an hour and 12 minutes from us). 
The website has very little info for spectators. Do you have any info for spectators?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll be there!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

As soon as I get the info, I'll post it. Entries have not closed as of yet, so times are up in the air. I did hear tracking at 6 am , but that may change. Even if you miss tracking, come out and see the obedience and protection. I will pass on more info as it gets closer. Hope to see you there!


dogsnkiddos said:


> My son has been begging me to take him to see a schutzhund competition..I saw your post and looked up the event (turns out it is an hour and 12 minutes from us).
> The website has very little info for spectators. Do you have any info for spectators?


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I'll be there!


 Are you going to trial or watch?


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

The boy just happened through the room while I was reading this...and did a dance that I am considering taking him. I hope you do post more info when it becomes available...as it looks like we are going to go see....


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Cindy - I'll be there as a spectator!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm just going to watch, a few of my club members will be competing and also will be taking pictures of course.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

will probably come out on Saturday for the day....

Lee


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm going. I will be a little late because the kids have soccer in the morning.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be able to meet a bunch of the folks from here. Can't wait to see a bunch of nice dogs!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

OK here is some info. The trial will be starting at 7 am Sat. and Sun. We're going to be putting signs up to direct everyone to the venue. Fair Hill is basically the corner of 213 and 273. Go east on 273 from there and you will see signs. It's just a few miles east of 213 and 273. There will be plenty of parking.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Is there a website for the event? I've been to Fair Hill before, but it's been a couple of years. Also would like to be able to point a friend there for directions.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Any idea when their gonna put up the list of competitors? Lots of folks been waiting on that..

I know I'll be there Saturday for sure..


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

If you go to the Fair Hill schutzhund site, there is a link for info there. The roster, directions and schedule are there. The venue for the regionals is different than the usual training field, so double check the directions. There will also be signs posted showing the way.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

This is the only thing I have found and it's from the Northeast regions website.. Couldn't find anything listed on Fair Hill's.. And still don't see a "list of competitors" unless I'm missing something..

http://https//sites.google.com/a/us...010-northeast-region-schutzhund-championshipshttps://sites.google.com/a/usanortheastregion.com/usa-northeast-region/home


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here it is Leesa...

2010 Northeastern Regional Championship at Fair Hill Schutzhund Club


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks Carolina..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I see young Samantha Jimenez is on the roster. Looks like a great list of competitors!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

T. Floyds young son is competing also..


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Are they planning to do a livestream of the event like the Mideastern Regionals did? Does anyone know. I can't make the trip for this one but would still love to watch.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll be there on Saturday as well. 

Thanks Carolina, I've been looking for that list of competitors also.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys. The signs we put up are a bit small. If you go down 273 east towards Newark, there is a road a few miles past the intersection of 213 and 273. It is Gallaher road. If you turn on Gallaher, you will see the signs to the trial. Hope no one gets lost.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

So the trial is not at the fair grounds like it says on the website? And it is not at the 300 Tawes Dr?


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Can we get some clarification on the address? Maybe whatever we need to plug into the GPS?
My son is so excited- I had hoped he would forget but he is totally counting down. I am not sure what he thinks he is going to see that is so exciting, but nonetheless he is jazzed!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

dogsnkiddos said:


> Can we get some clarification on the address? Maybe whatever we need to plug into the GPS?
> My son is so excited- I had hoped he would forget but he is totally counting down. I am not sure what he thinks he is going to see that is so exciting, but nonetheless he is jazzed!


 The address on the web site was the main address for Fair Hill. It is on Gallaher road. The trial itself is on Gallaher road, off of 273. It's about 1 mile down on Gallaher. Tracking will be on one side, and obedience / protection will be on the other side. There will be plenty of signs showing you how to go. You can also google maps Fair Hill MD, And you will see where the road is. It's not hard to get to. There was a time change tonight. Obedience / protection will start at 8:30 am, and tracking at 7:30. There were a few unfortunate pulls due to a very sad loss in the NE Sch community.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A very sad loss?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Glyn Clayton, little Samantha's mother passed away this morning.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How very sad. My sympathy to the family and friends.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Any scoring updates?


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

My son and I enjoyed our afternoon there- I would share photos, but..he had control of the camera so they are not all that good. I thought after all the anticipation he would feel let down by reality but he came away from the event smitten.
He especially liked seeing the America bulldog compete (he liked the sound it made sucking air in before it barked). He was sad we missed the tracking portion and begged me to take him back tomorrow. He didn't want the day to end. Thanks for letting us know about this event.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I was also there today and reunited with many old friends....Was surprised at how the event has shrunk from years past.I realize that the trgic event took some people away but even with vendors, it seemed that the regionals is not as big as in the past.JMO


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Started uploading pictures but probably won't have them all up till tomorrow...

2010 NE Regionals - CarolinaK9Photography's Photos


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice pics!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I thought it was a very well put together event and would like to thank Fairhill and Central PA clubs for the good work. Also thanks to the helpers; Joe in the front half was very fast and put very good pressure on the dogs. Marty in the back half was very safe and sure in the catches and also put good pressure on the dogs. 
Also Congrats to Mark, Kristen and Brian for first, second and third place finishes respectively.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Art, I still think your performances were the best!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It was a nicely ran event. The two host clubs did an excellent job. Congratulations to all the competitors!! I enjoyed the weekend watching some very nice dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is there a link to the results anywhere? I was on the site but didn't see one.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I also think Art should have got a better score then he got. I saw his protection and think he deserved a better score then some of the other dogs.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Andy-jr. said:


> I also think Art should have got a better score then he got. I saw his protection and think he deserved a better score then some of the other dogs.


Which one are you in the photos Art? What was your number?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What dog is in the pic #306???
Awesome shots, Carolina!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

306??? I didn't post a 306.

And thank you!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ruthie said:


> Which one are you in the photos Art? What was your number?


I have not posted pictures of Art yet. Unfortunately I didn't get to take pictures of his obedience as I went to put Cisco back in the car and didn't know they had started.  I do however have his protection pictures and will be up by tomorrow.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

On the last page, it was numbered 306 of your link to pics?
edit sorry #1482 index


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is Guyot von Bachhaus


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Just posted Art's protection pictures, they start with number #1578. The rest will come tomorrow, I'm going to bed! LOL


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Carolina~ Did you happen to get pics of Lynn and Dante's ob routine? Lynn got asked to help out w/Dante being the dummy dog. I heard it was quite impressive w/the judge giving them high praise.. Considering Dante was paired up with a bitch in season and getting pulled out of the van with no practice or warm up!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nope, didn't go on Sunday, wish I had now and watched them.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice video! I think were were sitting by each other on Saturday- not only because of your angle but I saw my son walk in front of your camera (sorry)!
I didn't stop think many of you would be there....


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I wish someone had video of Lynn and Dante. They really blew EVERYONE away! Now I know what I have to strive for! What a great dog and handler combo. I know everyone in the club is very greatful to her for stepping up and filling the dummy dog role. Especially Kevins 9 yr old, retired Ender.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Cindy, we all are suppose to help each other out in the sport. It also was a fantastic training opportunity for Dante and I. You all ran an excellent event!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

dogsnkiddos said:


> Nice video! I think were were sitting by each other on Saturday- not only because of your angle but I saw my son walk in front of your camera (sorry)!
> I didn't stop think many of you would be there....


 That wasn't my video. 
I wish I'd been there to see Lynn and Dante do their thing, cheer on Melanie and Ema & other competitors...


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

That video is great!

I was there on Saturday and thought it was a great event. Wish I could have gone on Sunday too!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I am surprised that the results have not been posted yet. Here is what I have in my catalog, it is not a complete list. I sincerely apologize if any of the information is inaccurate.

Andres Aportela & Benga Aus Kingston Village Total 272 

Mark Barish & Uruk von Karthago T:88 O:93 P:95

Kandi Fisher & Cammo vom Aeros T:? O:90 P:86

Ron Harris & Guyot von Bachhaus T:95 O: 91 P: 83

Daniel Heldreth & Hasso von sitz von der Hose T:91 O:89 P:96

Bryan Hendricks & Uras La Maschera Di Ferro: T: 86 O: 97 P: 96 3rd place

Beata Jenkin & Oskar vom Sachsenring T: 97 O:75 P:97

John Kennedy & Jasta: T:? O: 47 P:77

Jason Luczyszyn &Guiness: T: I believe the track was 88 O:89 P:92 

Gene Migliaccio & Kona von der Misty Ridge: T:74 O:81 P:54

Kristen Oberholtzer & Banga vom Floyd Haus : T: 90 do not know Ob. or Protection but she was 2nd place

Peggy O'Callaghan & Dag Slzy v Mrkov: T:95 O:89 P:88 

Marc Patton & Erika Zamat: T:94 O:90 P:98 1st place

Art Shaw & Buck von der Zahnburg: T: 85 O:93 P:91


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Zahnburg said:


> I am surprised that the results have not been posted yet. Here is what I have in my catalog, it is not a complete list. I sincerely apologize if any of the information is inaccurate.
> 
> Andres Aportela & Benga Aus Kingston Village Total 272
> 
> ...


 
Good job Art. 
BUT
Looks like you need to get tracking boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

> Good job Art.
> BUT
> Looks like you need to get tracking boy!!!!!!!!!


 Yeah, No kidding Dennis. After two phases I was still in it(in fact I was tied with Marc who would end up winning). A nice track would have gone a long way, but it just did not happen. However, overall, I am happy with my performance.


----------

